# HDMI switch or HDMI over cat5/cat6



## row25 (Apr 19, 2012)

New DirecTV customer here. I need some suggestions regarding my issue. Our home was pre-wired, and the only spot for our TV downstairs is above the fireplace. The problem is that they installed a tiny conduit from above the fire place to the built in cabinets and it cannot fit more than one HDMI cable. I would like to have our receiver and blu ray player hooked up to the TV without having to constantly switch the HDMI cable back and forth. Which would be the better option: install an HDMI switch for the receiver (H25) and 3D blu-ray player to share? Or to use HDMI over cat5/cat 6? I'm pretty sure I can squeeze two cat5/6 cables in the conduit in addition to the existing HDMI cable already in there. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Do it wireless with a vizio kit for $150.00

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...gName:BC&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US


----------



## row25 (Apr 19, 2012)

STEVEN-H said:


> Do it wireless with a vizio kit for $150.00
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...gName:BC&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US


A bit pricey, but I may have to look into that solution. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I've used products from monoprice.com for years. I use the 4x4 matrix switch and 3 cat5 extenders to run 4 HD Tv's against 3 dish network receivers. It sounds like in your case you'll just need a 1 x 2 (or 3 for future devices) switch.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/s...eo+Converters+/+Switches+&keyword=hdmi switch


----------



## row25 (Apr 19, 2012)

Allen Noland said:


> I've used products from monoprice.com for years. I use the 4x4 matrix switch and 3 cat5 extenders to run 4 HD Tv's against 3 dish network receivers. It sounds like in your case you'll just need a 1 x 2 (or 3 for future devices) switch.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/s...eo+Converters+/+Switches+&keyword=hdmi switch


Allen, is there any advantage to using a switch over HDMI baluns?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Just get one of these, some speakers, and live it up.


----------



## row25 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wire Nut said:


> Just get one of these, some speakers, and live it up.


That's my plan (for the future) since the pre-wire upgrade came with speakers. I just wanted more of a temporary thing since I won't be able to purchase a new receiver any time soon. Gotta take care of other moving expenses first...


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

How far is the TV from your DVD/HR34? Can you just run a temporary HDMI from A to B? Hard to justify buying extra equipment when it's going to get mothballed in a month or so. Maybe just buy the head unit so you can switch back and fourth, save the speakers for when you're ready?


----------



## row25 (Apr 19, 2012)

Less than 10 feet away. TV is mounted above the fire place, blu-ray and H25 are inside the media cabinet right beside it. We were able to fit one HDMI in the conduit so the H25 is currently hooked up. I think I'll go with a cheap HDMI switch for now, or just switch the cables whenever we need to switch our input and just deal with it for a few months.

Is there any reason something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882021219 would not work?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey cool it has a remote too! Go for it.


----------

